
Kite – Read email newsletters outside your inbox - albt
https://heykite.com
======
albt
Hey, a friend and I built Kite over the past couple months and it's finally
ready! It's a way to discover and read email newsletters outside your inbox.

We've also been hunted on Product Hunt this morning
([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/kite-9](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/kite-9)).
Any feedback is really appreciated!

